

The bizarre, lucrative world of 'unboxing' videos - d4vlx
http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/13/tech/web/youtube-unboxing-videos/index.html?hpt=te_r1

======
mattgreenrocks
Really? Slow pans over the product with background music? And it may not even
be produced by the company itself?

Unboxing videos are consumer pornography.

------
dccoolgai
I don't mind them if they are short and part of a larger narrative about the
product itself...(like Dicetower boardgame reviews where they dump all the
pieces in the box)...but I can't imagine just watching that _because_ it's an
unboxing vid...I have a feeling so many people saw that kinderegg vid because
they searched youtube for "kinder egg" and not because they wanted to see an
unboxing vid, per se.

------
PaulHoule
Why is it the only interesting coverage on CNN these days is when they put up
Youtube videos?

